# Eight Cases already in Michigan



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Why people still consume these is way beyond my understanding.

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2014/05/false_morels_the_russian_roule.html


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

That's why I kick those and the verpas when I find them.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Why people still consume these is way beyond my understanding.
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2014/05/false_morels_the_russian_roule.html


To me, Gyromitra esculenta does not look like a true morel.
There are still many who will say, "But my granddaddy ate these for years and never had a problem, so they must be OK to eat". Well, granddaddy may have only ate a small amount very occasionally. He got lucky. Not everybody is lucky. Don't tempt fate.


----------



## mich_mush (Apr 29, 2014)

I have sold mushrooms at various farmers markets for a number of years now and I can't tell you how many people claim 'I've been eating them my whole life', or other similar things. Most of them think I'm the crazy one for not eating them/warning against them.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Never have, never will. If you know what you are doing then you can pick more that enough true morels to last you a long time.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Why do they write a story about false morels then show a bunch of pictures of whites? People that read this & don't know any better will think they're falsys.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

If people leave the whites because the think they are poisonous, then folks in the know benifit. 
Darwinism.... With easy internet access these days, identifying what was picked from the woods, to eaten, should be a top priority... Just sayin'. I know it helped me. I found a wad of verpas my first time out... Before smart phones. I actually had to go home and log on, and then throw out most if my haul.


----------

